# What is this wood wheel



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a guess. Looks like a sieve.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sifter--likely for corn---Just a guess---


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Another vote for a Sieve. It helps to have something to give height to it, then making it look like it is five feet tall.

The key when asking info on something, is to take a photo of something far back to give the whole big picture. Doing a close up does not do any justice in your asking about something, because you are only giving a part of the puzzle, when you crop out the rest of everything around the item, you are asking about.


----------



## tozier9 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet thanks.

Well first of all if I had one of these and could take a picture of it I would not be posting here trying to find the name of an item to purchase.

Second, there are earrings hanging on it.


----------



## tozier9 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sieve it is...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are looking for something similar---Google Asian steamer --wood hoops with a screen--sold in Asian markets---


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> If you are looking for something similar---Google Asian steamer --wood hoops with a screen--sold in Asian markets---


Those are made out of Bamboo. This one that the OP is inquiring about, was made for industrial use, back in the 18th or 19th Century. Most likely it is a fake, since if it was a real one, it would be worth a lot of money.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

tozier9 said:


> Sweet thanks.
> 
> Well first of all if I had one of these and could take a picture of it I would not be posting here trying to find the name of an item to purchase.
> 
> Second, there are earrings hanging on it.


 looks too big to be an earing.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you want it for earrings or some other purpose?

If for earrings, you can easily make something similar with hardware cloth, an old picture frame, and a can of spray paint.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It is an English traditional garden sieve or Garden riddle.


----------

